

Idea for a new web app - lkozma
http://lkozma.net/idea.php?dea=15

======
run4yourlives
I don't think this is a half-bad idea, frankly. My thoughts/suggestions:

1\. the hardest part here would be the GPS hardware component. Marketing and
selling that would be expensive. Perhaps there is a way to track via existing
devices? I don't know, I'm not up on my GPS tech.

2\. I wouldn't even worry about the whole airplane thing anytime soon.

3\. I could see this being really popular with couples/families. You could
also link it to something where if the wife wants milk, she can tag it, and as
the husband approaches a store selling milk, viola, text msg. telling hime to
get milk. Pretty complex, but neat.

Good luck to you.

~~~
lkozma
The technology exists already, small devices like that are used for example
for tagging migrating birds and rare animals and tracking their paths. I'm
more curious about the social/usability issues, whether people would
voluntarily give up their privacy for something like that. Anyway, I'm not
going to implement it tommorrow, I'm just kicking around different ideas.

------
lkozma
As someone pointed out in comments, geotracing.com does a similar thing. And
of course companies have done that for fleet tracking for a long time too.

